# My deposit is lost!



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 5, 2010)

I have had a terrible time trying to deposit my South African week with you. The last time I spoke with someone he told me everything was fine, that was about a month ago after I gave him additional information and faxed in a signed form. Now it shows I have no weeks deposited. This is very distressing and I need my week to be showing up or somehow returned to me to deposit elsewhere. I am concerned about what this says about the security of my deposit.
Liz


----------



## TPIRep (Sep 5, 2010)

*Lowveld Lodge*

Hello Liz.
It appears that we have faxed your resort 2 times, each time they have asked us for additional information.  At this time, we are waiting for them to fax us back.  The last request was sent on 8/24, to date we still have not heard back from your resort.

You may cancel your deposit at any time, if you wish since we have not been able to get a response back from you resort.  I would suggest calling our office on Tuesday and speak to our verification department.

Thanks,
Marcie


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 6, 2010)

What additional information are they asking for? I have sent you all I have, so please let me know what they are asking for. Also, it does not show my deposit as waiting to be verified. It shows me as having no deposit.
Thank you for your quick response,
Liz


----------

